# Prayers for my Teddy



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet little Teddy. I hope cough medication is helping.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have always admired Teddy's pic in your siggy. Hope he can rally and have some more good time with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is adorable. Prayers going his way, and keep up whatever you are doing, it must be working.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for little Teddy and you. Many of us have an assortment of pets and we, as a group, love them all.... they're all part of the GRF family, so of course we'll use the power of our group thoughts/prayers for him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be thinking of your Teddy. I hope the medicine helps


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much. It truly means a lot to me. I got him before I got married, before I had my children, he has moved with me into my first apartment and into so many other apartments and across state lines that it is tough to see him get old. I will say he does have spunk left in him though : He isn't coughing today at all so I'm hoping the last few days were just bad days or allergies or the cough medicine is helping him. Fingers crossed. :crossfing Here is a pick of him cuddled up with me last night and you can see Dakota is depressed since Teddy took her spot last night.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending well wishes for Teddy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of little Teddy and praying for cough free days.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending prayers for Teddy! I love the picture, looks like Dakota is concerned also but doesn't know what to do...hugs to all ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I did not see an update for long time, hope little Teddy is doing ok.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

sending some good thoughts for teddy


----------

